# Wago 75-881 mit PoKeys 57E verbinden?



## stfan1409 (2 August 2013)

*Wago 750-885 mit PoKeys 57E verbinden?*

Hallo,
ich suche nach einer Haussteurung und habe mich für Wago 750-885 entschieden.
Eigendlich komme ich aus der Siemens Welt (S7-300) und fange nun an, mich in CoDeSys einzuarbeiten.
Nun zur eigendlichen Frage:
Wie kann man "PoKeys 57E" als Slave über TCP an die Wago 750-885(Master) anbinden?
In der Siemens Welt gibt es *.gsd Dateien um Slaves einzubinden. Gibt es soetwas bei auch bei CoDeSys?
Oder geht soetwas ganz anders?


vielne Dank, Tobias


----------



## stfan1409 (3 August 2013)

Hier noch ein Paar Info´s
(Ach so, ich möchte erstmal nur die I/O´s einbinden.)

http://www.poscope.com/PoKeys56E?filter_name=pokeys

Mit IPS geht´s auch: http://www.ip-symcon.de/forum/threa...-einbinden-(nur-die-I-O-keine-Sensoren-usw-!)


----------



## gravieren (3 August 2013)

Hi

Kann diese MODBUS-TCP  ?

Gruß Karl


----------



## stfan1409 (3 August 2013)

Ja, Modbus TCP wird unterstützt


----------



## stfan1409 (9 August 2013)

Hallo, PoKeys 57E unterstützt Modbus TCP. Kann man vielleicht ein Targetfile selber schreiben, ähnlich wie gsd dateien, die ich in die siemens CPU einbinden kann?

gruß Tobias.


----------



## stfan1409 (11 August 2013)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee? Irgendwie muss man doch Target Dateien erstellen können... das kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Rayk (11 August 2013)

deine Suche geht in die falsche Richtung, Target Dateien ist nicht
du benötigst die Modbusadressen, den Port und die IP deines Modbus-Teilnehmers
das solltest du alles aus o.g. Link zur IPS Einbindung herauslesen können
"WagoLibModbus_IP_01.lib"-->"ETHERNET_MODBUSMASTER_UDP" oder "ETHERNET_MODBUSMASTER_TCP" sollten deine Wünsche erfüllen


----------



## stfan1409 (16 August 2013)

Hallo
ich habe die "WagoLibModbus_IP_01.lib" geladen und das Programm nach der Programmhilfe erstellt.
Leider kommt immer die Fehlermeldung: "END_VAR" oder Bezeichner erwartet. Die (meisten) Beispiele im Internet sind nicht mit TCP sondern mit UDP und dann sieht der Baustein etwas anders aus...
Könnte jemand mal über mein kleines Programm rübersehen? siehe ZIP im Anhang.

Vielen Dank, Tobias
Anhang anzeigen Wago885_TCP.zip


----------



## De4th4ngel (17 August 2013)

Hi,
ohne die Bibliotheken zu laden habe ich mal kurz geschaut. Beim Übersetzen wird dir der Fehler genau angezeigt: "Fehler 3781 BUS _Zeile_15 END_VAR oder Bezeichner erwartet. Füge vor VAR_CONSTANT in Zeile 15 mal eine Zeile mit END_VAR ein. Dann müsste es gehen. Rest habe ich jetzt nicht überprüft.

Gruß Erik


----------



## Rayk (17 August 2013)

..das Problem ""END_VAR" oder Bezeichner erwartet" kannst du beheben, indem du im Programm "Bus" 'oMB1: ETHERNET_MODBUSMASTER_TCP' kopierst und in die unten stehende Deklaration Var mit einfügst. Danach solltest du Var oben löschen.
Var darf im Baustein nicht doppelt deklariert werden....
Gruß


----------



## stfan1409 (17 August 2013)

Hallo,
das war es noch nicht endgültig, wenn ich das fehlende "END_VAR" einfüge, kommen neue Fehler...
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Baustein in der Hilfe etwas anders aussieht. Ich habe den Eingang "tCON_WATCHDOG", den es in der Hilfe nicht gibt. Genauso wie den Ausgang "xSEND" der in der Hilfe auch nicht ist.
Im Programm "PLC_PRG" rufe ich den Baustein "BUS" auf. Muss der noch irgendwie beschaltet werden?

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## stfan1409 (22 August 2013)

Hab nun schon vieles versucht, aber ich bekomme immer andere Fehler.
Hat jemand mal ein Beispiel für mich, wie die "WagoLibModbus_IP_01.lib" mit "TCP" benutzt wird?
Vielen Dank, Tobi

---------
So, ich habe die Lib erfolgreich eingebunden und auch keine Fehlermeldungen mehr.
Nun mache ich das mal als ein neues Thema auf, da der Betreff ja nun völlig falsch ist...

vielen Dank, Tobi


----------

